# Coming Pandemic?



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Is anyone else following the spread into the United States of the Coronavirus? As of today, there are 6 confirmed cases in California, with other cases reported in New York and Wisconsin. I told my wife that the first confirmed case in a contiguous county and we're going into hibernation mode. Planning on locking the front gate and pulling the kids out of school. Thoughts?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Me thinks coronavirus is not much to talk about. Not close to a pandemic and you should not waste your time with being overly concerned unless very old, very young, or an otherwise sickly person. If you and yours do not fit into any of those categories, then you would survive it even if you got it, even likely without needing to be in the hospital. Way over-hyped my man.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I live in southern AZ and I am much more concerned, make that plain worried about the state of CA 
and the spread of Typhus, Tuberculosis, Bubonic Plague and Typhoid Fever. LA has become a 
breeding ground for all of these diseases due to California's do nothing state government allowing 
the homeless to exit unchecked. The homeless feces on the streets is already killing off the 
marine life nearby by its washing into the untreated sewer system and being carried out to see. 
There are reports of hundreds of dead marine animals washing up on shore, killed by the multitude 
of bacteria from the human feces. While not too close to LA, it's just a matter of time before the 
CA citizenry try to escape. And that means coming thru my area. And the blithering morons 
elected by CA are either crazy or don't give a damn about what they are doing. If I was the 
governor of AZ and NV, I'd be putting together plans for the National Guard to close off the border 
to CA on a moments notice. The Corona Virus is the JV team, as obama would put it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Been in CA since the first of the year and want to head home soon, but truth is I don’t care to fly with these people who will easily lie to enable their travels. A quote from a lady who managed to get out of China to Nor Cal - SF was yeah I had a fever but I found some meds that lowered my temp and so I go the hell out. Thanks lady for bringing it to America. Wow. 

Seriously thinking about taking another trip across an ocean some where on a slow boat not to China.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Governor of WI says he is not worried about it. I am surprised that a governor that works less than 3 hours a day even knows about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This strange practice of shaking another person's hand is one HUGE reason that germs, bacteria etc get transmitted from person to person. 

I fall into the "Hand Shake" trap every now and then, but try my best not to shake too many hands. I'll pull a "Trump/Pelosi" in a heartbeat and leave you hangin' if I suspect you are a boogie digger or ass scratchin' fool who doesn't wash your hands! :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope. Not worried. :vs_coffee:

I refuse to act on the annual media tis the season hype.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

If you look at the number of confirmed cases vs the number of reported deaths it looks like about a 2% death rate if you catch it. 
Nothing to ignore but maybe not panic territory either, especially since it is very unlikely a person will actually catch this virus.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

our pastors brother came back from China for their mothers memorial service. He is now stuck in California because he and his wife can not get a flight back.
rumor mill says infections are not 20,000 they are closer to 200,000 and deaths are also higher..

not like China is an open book and truthful

1918 Pandemic (H1N1 virus) showed up in the USA in the spring and within 1 year had infected 500 million with 600,000 dead in the US.... and that was before planes could move the virus within hours from country to country


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> 1918 Pandemic (H1N1 virus) showed up in the USA in the spring and within 1 year had infected 500 million with 600,000 dead in the US.... and that was before planes could move the virus within hours from country to country


What? I honestly have never even heard about that! That's a lot of death


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

That’s 500 million world wide.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing new as we are already in our mid winter anti flu/cold routine.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SGG said:


> What? I honestly have never even heard about that! That's a lot of death


really.. just google it 1918 pandemic... also called the spanish flu killed 20-50 million worldwide

History of 1918 Flu Pandemic

The 1918 influenza pandemic was the most severe pandemic in recent history. It was caused by an H1N1 virus with genes of avian origin. Although there is not universal consensus regarding where the virus originated, it spread worldwide during 1918-1919. In the United States, it was first identified in military personnel in spring 1918.

It is estimated that about 500 million people or one-third of the world's population became infected with this virus. The number of deaths was estimated to be at least 50 million worldwide with about 675,000 occurring in the United States. Mortality was high in people younger than 5 years old, 20-40 years old, and 65 years and older. The high mortality in healthy people, including those in the 20-40 year age group, was a unique feature of this pandemic.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> really.. just google it 1918 pandemic... also called the spanish flu killed 20-50 million worldwide
> 
> History of 1918 Flu Pandemic
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I did Google it after you mentioned it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

According to Fox News, which I listen to sometimes in my truck, the corona virus is no more deadly than the flu.
At this moment, in the US there are 12 confirmed cases of corona, and 20 MILLION cases of the flu.

I refuse to worry about this. It is all hyped up BS for the "24 hour news cycle". Every year, they trumpet some allegedly new disease that can become an epidemic.
Every year, it is something new.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> According to Fox News, which I listen to sometimes in my truck, the corona virus is no more deadly than the flu.
> At this moment, in the US there are 12 confirmed cases of corona, and 20 MILLION cases of the flu.
> 
> I refuse to worry about this. It is all hyped up BS for the "24 hour news cycle". Every year, they trumpet some allegedly new disease that can become an epidemic.
> Every year, it is something new.


Frankly, I'd be more worried about government's responses to this 'pandemic' than actually catching it.
Especially if "State of Emergencies" are declared...whether warranted or not.
When it comes to grabbing power and denying rights - any excuse is better than none.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Folks can believe this is serious, or not. Your choice. But consider this....... China quarantined 50 million people and closed down huge numbers of factories and production facilities. I really don’t think an authoritarian regime like China would do this on a whim. Economists are estimating these measures are going to have a very significant negative effect on China’s GDP this year throwing a major wrench into their overall plans. I’m tending to think this is serious.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Nothing new as we are already in our mid winter anti flu/cold routine.


 My daughter works at our church school. We have 225 students. She said the other day that they have had a long string of 15-20 out of school sick. FLU a and b, colds.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*White House Asks Scientists To Investigate Whether 2019-nCoV Was Bio-Engineered.*

Trump is smart enough to already know the answer before publishing the fact that he is asking.
He is telling the people to brace themselves!

He may also be pointing the finger at the CABAL if this is to take down the financial system as the end result being sought.

China, and Chinese companies, may possibly default on contracts, deriviatives, etc. due to contract impossibility. This could bring down the global system. 
See: *Force Majeure*


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We do not know 10% of what is really going on in China
Pay attention, avoid crowds, wash your hands!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

due to the virus in china we could not get an antenna we needed ($200) we had to sell our customer one from Canada for $800. Lots of other companies are running into supply issues for thing that we get from China

note that china removed tariffs on a large number of items

again, i have heard that china is way under reporting infections and deaths.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*
WHO Mobilizing Full Power of U.N.*

1 Minute Video:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

WHO now watch carefully what they do and do not follow them. One thing is for sure they will collect a lot of money and supplies . The Money will be wasted , the supplies will some how turn up on the black market. And people will suffer and die.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*World View [Virus]. Sat/Feb. 8th 2020*

8 Minute Video by BPEarthwatch:


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> This strange practice of shaking another person's hand is one HUGE reason that germs, bacteria etc get transmitted from person to person.
> 
> I fall into the "Hand Shake" trap every now and then, but try my best not to shake too many hands. I'll pull a "Trump/Pelosi" in a heartbeat and leave you hangin' if I suspect you are a boogie digger or ass scratchin' fool who doesn't wash your hands! :vs_lol:


so you would just snub me like that, well ok then.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

> CDC estimates that influenza has resulted in between 9 million - 45 million illnesses, between 140,000 - 810,000 hospitalizations and between 12,000 - 61,000 deaths annually since 2010


maybe I will get a flu shot one of these days

al


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Alteredstate said:


> so you would just snub me like that, well ok then.


Wouldn't snub you at all Alteredstate, I'd give you a big ol' bear hug! :vs_smile:


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone really think we are getting the real story?
From China or the US Govt?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Nope. Not worried. I refuse to act on the annual media tis the season hype.


I'm with you. It seems like "modern man" needs something to fear all the time. We can wax nostalgic about all the spooky diseases loose in the world, but the common ordinary "flu" is probably the biggest thing to worry about. It's a real condition, but on the bright side, Americans are pretty much immune to it. I think I was a kindergarten kid the last time I got knocked flat by the common flu.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone still think this is not a pandemic? My next thought is what to expect next and how best to prepare for it. I see a potential credit crisis where your visa, MasterCard or American Express won’t work. Having cash on hand is a very good idea now. Also, what about all the thing that are still in the supply chain, but may not be in a month or two. I filled all of my fuel and propane tanks, bought extra oil filters for tractors and generators, and light bulbs. What else can you think of that we normally don’t prep for that may be scarce in the coming months?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Anyone still think this is not a pandemic? My next thought is what to expect next and how best to prepare for it. I see a potential credit crisis where your visa, MasterCard or American Express won't work. Having cash on hand is a very good idea now. Also, what about all the thing that are still in the supply chain, but may not be in a month or two. I filled all of my fuel and propane tanks, bought extra oil filters for tractors and generators, and light bulbs. What else can you think of that we normally don't prep for that may be scarce in the coming months?


This is a pandemic but in the sense of the seasonal flu being a pandemic. Your first post had stats of CA having 6 cases! That sounded terrible (especially me living in CA) but here we are almost a month and a half later and there have been 26 deaths in CA from Covid 19. That's out of 40 million people. Last year the flu regular seasonal flu had killed 207 people in CA by this time of the year.



> The flu death toll rose to 207 in California during the week ending Feb. 9, according to the latest report from the state Department of Public Health.


https://account.sacbee.com/paywall/registration?resume=226349190

So yeah, I'm not really worried. If I were elderly or had some underlying health problem I might be a little worried. But I don't and I am not.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

What if this is a test run? To see how well the virus works. Are they going to wait till later in the year or wait till next year and try again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

True enough Sasquatch. However there were 6 cases on Feb. 6th, and 2974 as of yesterday. The seasonal flu comes every year, but this Chinese virus has managed to shut down the entire economy. I am as much concerned with that than anything else.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> True enough Sasquatch. However there were 6 cases on Feb. 6th, and 2974 as of yesterday. The seasonal flu comes every year, but this Chinese virus has managed to shut down the entire economy. I am as much concerned with that than anything else.


I am worried about the economy but not so much the virus. And the economy has been shutdown by scaremonger politicians not a virus.

Obviously this one is worse than the seasonal flu because none of us have an immunity to it...yet. But the reaction to it is WAY overblown imho.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

These stats should ease everyone's worries

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-age-sex-demographics/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting stats. As I had posted somewhere else, or maybe not, 99.9% deaths in Italy had preexisting conditions. The majority, over 50% had 3 or more conditions. The without preexisting conditions were .08%. 

The WHO and China... hand and glove BS though. I’ll beT the total infection rate in China was 100x the amount reported which would bring the mortality rate down significantly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This virus may well have been released by China to farther their goals. China could careless if they kill off a million or more of their own. They seems to have been ready for this or they are hiding numbers. Maybe both. Thad had plenty of time to spread the virus around. Then come back and look like heroes to a large part of the world. With help from the democrats they have really messed with the markets. That did not have to happen . The current bill does lttle


----------

